# Lipatti



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Lgj2mTzyHN0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Lgj2mTzyHN0

For those who don't know this recording I just wanted to share, it is a marvellous interperatation.

Edit: Spell check on my ipad accidentally changed lipatti to lipstick


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I love Lipstik's playing, it is to die for!

/ptr


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lipatti is one of the most highly esteemed of musician / pianists. The technical aspect, of course, is most 'high.' But what makes any of these 'piano legends' a 'piano legend' is very much the profound intelligence and depth of musicianship, the complete and convincing understanding of the 'style' of whichever composer they are playing.

Lipatti is certainly right up there, from Bach to Chopin, at least. Some comment that when Lipatti played, every single note had a color and personality of its own. (I tend to agree.)

Severely musical, intelligent playing. That is why he is such a 'legend' and of course something that good can be recognized without knowing all the reasons 'why' -- it sounds not only terrific, but 'right.' 

[Lipstick? Lol oh Lol!]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So no if I say, "You can't put Lipatti on a pig, but you can put him on Enescu," I'd really like someone to reply, "What's an escu?" 

I mention this of course because I really want disk where Lipatti plays Enescu, but I can't find it cheap (from any cite that I'd like to trust with my credit card number). Anyone have a lead for me?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

science said:


> So no if I say, "You can't put Lipatti on a pig, but you can put him on Enescu," I'd really like someone to reply, "What's an escu?"


About ten bucks an hour.

That might be the wrong punchline.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

There is an album on iTunes called lipatti master pianist collection which includes among other things 3 pieces by Enescu. Costs £4.99


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You know, you can request of a monitor to change the thread heading from 'lipstik' to Lipatti, and that TC will happily accommodate you on that request?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

On the other hand "Lipstick" brought me here out of curiosity.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

PetrB said:


> You know, you can request of a monitor to change the thread heading from 'lipstik' to Lipatti, and that TC will happily accommodate you on that request?


Thanks. It has now been changed


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

We had some Dinu-talk here too
http://www.talkclassical.com/24167-dinu-lipatti-1917-1950-a.html


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Lipatti is one of my heroes now that I've been introduced to him. Tim Reynolds solo albums (not with his rock band or Dave Matthews) make him my fav guitarist!


----------

